# Body Fat and Water Monitor - Ibood



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

Great for all those New Year Resolutions !

http://www.ibood.com/ie/en

[broken link removed] *Tanita UM-076 Body Fat & Water Monitor « Back *


Brand: Tanita
Type UM076
Weight Capacity: 150kg / 23st 8lb
Adult & Children’s Healthy Range Indicator
Advanced BIA technology
Body Fat %
Total Body Water %
Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR)
Recall Function
Athlete & Guest Mode
Memories: 8
Batteries: Included
Guarantee: 3 Years
REDUCED FROM €59.95
Price: € 29,95


*More information* Those regular body scales are a disaster. You never know if it’s all fat or muscles. The brand new Tanita UM076 ultra-slim body fat and water monitor offers mass appeal. This Tanita body fat scale measures real progress and monitors what`s happening with your body systems. This healthy range indictor keeps you in your normal body fat percentage range, measuring your body fat percentage and total body water percentage (hydration levels). There are 8 memory buttons plus a guest mode. Tanita body fat scales give a better picture of your overall fitness. They also indicate total body water percentage which is an important reading. A reduction in hydration can impact on your performance and health. This scale will display weight, body fat percentage and total body water percentage, and indicate if your body fat percentage is healthy or not. Caution: Do not use if you have a heart pacemaker fitted.


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

And for those who miss the ibood offer, Lidl are selling one on 8th January for €29.99 (with no additional postage cost!)

[broken link removed]


[broken link removed]

Body Fat Monitor and Scales


Measures your weight, body fat, water content and muscle mass with the bioelectrical impedance method!
Display range: body fat from 5%-65%, watercontent from 25%-80%, and muscle-mass from 20%-70%
Elegant design with 10mm safety glass platform
10 person memory
Round or rectangular design
3 years guarantee


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

Nice find Gipimann!

For anyone who over-induldged like I did, I think I need one for each foot


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks Smashbox,

I've got one of these scales (can't remember the brand), and it's a bit of a "bad-news buddy" at the moment all right !!


----------

